# Got my first proper vapour kit... Twisp no more



## kyle_redbull (19/3/16)

Loving this kit and currently vaping some



Thanks Gerhard 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Chezzig (19/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Loving this kit and currently vaping some
> View attachment 48635
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome .. I love seeing posts like this Enjoy !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (19/3/16)

Enjoy it man, I remember the excitement when I got my first proper gear, it's awesome. Now prepare to go broke.. It wont stop here and soon you will get into rebuilding, bigger tanks needing bigger builds leads to needing bigger mods leading to more juice consumption leading to DIY and before you know it you will compare the price of everything to the amount of juices or tanks you could have bought with that money... but it's worth every penny.

It's a great journey, enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (19/3/16)

Nice kit....enjoy.....the start of a great (and healthy) addiction

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## DarkSide (19/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Loving this kit and currently vaping some
> 
> View attachment 48635
> 
> ...


CONGRATS Bud, enjoy the first (of many), one is just simply _never enough!_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/16)

Effjh said:


> Enjoy it man, I remember the excitement when I got my first proper gear, it's awesome. Now prepare to go broke.. It wont stop here and soon you will get into rebuilding, bigger tanks needing bigger builds leads to needing bigger mods leading to more juice consumption leading to DIY and before you know it you will compare the price of everything to the amount of juices or tanks you could have bought with that money... but it's worth every penny.
> 
> It's a great journey, enjoy!



Lol @Effjh
Dont scare the folk away 

Well described - made me chuckle - can relate big time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/3/16)

Congrats on the new gear @kyle_redbull 
Enjoy it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (19/3/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Effjh
> Dont scare the folk away
> 
> Well described - made me chuckle - can relate big time



Hehe not my intention to scare anyone away, I bet he's hooked already. All those things I've mentioned is fun as hell, best hobby I have ever had. Forever grateful for all the advice and direction I received from the great folk here when I started not too long ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/16)

Effjh said:


> Hehe not my intention to scare anyone away, I bet he's hooked already. All those things I've mentioned is fun as hell, best hobby I have ever had. Forever grateful for all the advice and direction I received from the great folk here when I started not too long ago.



No worries
Just that you described it so well - the rabbit hole we are all in - and getting deeper in by the day
Lol

But it is a fabulous journey indeed with colourful surprises around every corner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OhmzRaw (19/3/16)

Congrats on the new gear @kyle_redbull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (19/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Loving this kit and currently vaping some
> View attachment 48635
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice. Still one of my favourite tanks in fact one of those on my ijust2 battery is my daily device at work coz i move around a lot the topfill works a charm and the flavour and clouds rival my rda's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (19/3/16)

Very happy with the kit now just to learn how to coil it and Wick it trying to figure how I do it properly etc got some kanthal just need the cotton and learn how many turns to use on a 3mm drill bit how many is enough etc etc. Loving the kit ran out of juice and needed ASAP will have to wait till tomorrow played around with the wattage and I'm happiest at around 22w and about half open airflow. The juice had 6ml nic in so was a bit strong 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhmzRaw (19/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Very happy with the kit now just to learn how to coil it and Wick it trying to figure how I do it properly etc got some kanthal just need the cotton and learn how many turns to use on a 3mm drill bit how many is enough etc etc. Loving the kit ran out of juice and needed ASAP will have to wait till tomorrow played around with the wattage and I'm happiest at around 22w and about half open airflow. The juice had 6ml nic in so was a bit strong
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


This website should help with how many wraps to do and all of that good stuff: http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp

Watch some YouTube videos regarding the wicking and you'll be good to go

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (19/3/16)

Have you got the rba coil in there? Heard its quite hard to build on but enjoy playing around with it. 
I find the stock 0.3 and 0.5 coils you buy for the melo2/just2 to have fantastic flavour and long lasting when well primed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (19/3/16)

Buddy just a concern I have, you mentioned coil and wick, did you buy a rba coil seperately? Because the kit comes with 3 or 4 stock coils if i remember correctly that you just install, prime and vape.


----------



## kyle_redbull (19/3/16)

It does have a rba in it will try it if plus buy some commercial coils which is a better coil the Melo 2 or aspire 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhmzRaw (19/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> It does have a rba in it will try it if plus buy some commercial coils which is a better coil the Melo 2 or aspire
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


You could even use the ceramic coils in the melo 2. The target ceramic coils will do the trick 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH (20/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Nice kit....enjoy.....the start of a great (and healthy) addiction



The 'disagree' button can come in handy ............... it's not healthy.
Dave

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (20/3/16)

OhmzRaw said:


> You could even use the ceramic coils in the melo 2. The target ceramic coils will do the trick
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


What is the price of the target ceramic coils and don't they require at least 60w to warm them up or if used in tc mode what temp will fire them up easily? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (20/3/16)

I like the melo2/ijust2 coils.If primed and dry puffed and left for 15min I get awesome service. And yes whats more you can use the target coils too but with those smaller inlets to the juiceholes you have to prime and prime and prime but its worth it. Even in my target tank with huge openings around juice holes I have to make a great effort to prime target coils. See what works best for you. And they only need 20 to 35 W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (20/3/16)

I see you are also in Faerie Glen area, if you want to meet up so we run through everything quick including VW and TC coils we can do that just let me know.I am not sure about price per coil but the target coils are r300 for 5 at cheapest and I think for single coils they will ask around r80. And you get both Kanthal and Nickel rated 20 to 35 watts and 450 to 600 degrees fahrenheit respectively

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (20/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> I see you are also in Faerie Glen area, if you want to meet up so we run through everything quick including VW and TC coils we can do that just let me know.I am not sure about price per coil but the target coils are r300 for 5 at cheapest and I think for single coils they will ask around r80. And you get both Kanthal and Nickel rated 20 to 35 watts and 450 to 600 degrees fahrenheit respectively


Thanks bud I don't stay out here just visiting a friend I live in Boksburg thanks for the offer I appreciate it

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

